# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - ASP / ASP.NET / MVC / Web API >  ASP.NET MVC Using RepoDB ORM

## KGComputers

Gents,

This tutorial ASP.NET MVC Web Application CRUD Using RepoDB ORM integrates a promising ORM called RepoDB into an ASP.NET MVC Project. This hybrid ORM library is an alternative to Dapper and Entity Framework of which I have used in some of my projects. An amazing feature of this micro ORM is that it supports some of the popular databases and performs faster in comparison with the popular ORM's out there.

Regards,

KGC

----------

